# Pullrite Superglide Height



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

I am looking for the installed height of a pullrite superglide - specifically the 18k model. Does anyone who has a Superglide know how high the hitch sits off of their truck's bed (base of rails to top of hitch). If you would post it, I would very much appreciate it!!!

-CC


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

If it helps any, my hitch 5er plate is 17 inches high.. I have a Curt Q5.

You will want to be a minimum of 16 inches from the bed.. Pretty much, the more the better..

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> If it helps any, my hitch 5er plate is 17 inches high.. I have a Curt Q5.
> 
> You will want to be a minimum of 16 inches from the bed.. Pretty much, the more the better..
> 
> Carey


So, did you buy a 5er hitch?

Carey


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

No - just want to know so that I can decide if a Superglide will work with my Roll-n-Lock. Some hitches are adjustable - I read that you can move them to the height you hitch up to and then lower it later after unhitching. The place I bought the Roll-n-Lock from said that they have installed several 5'er hitches with those bedcovers but I am not really sure about trusting these people. They had a used 24K Superglide there that we measured. It appeared that it would fit but we couldn't get an exact measurement on it and what we came up with was that it would fit under the Roll-n-Lock but just barely.

-CC


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

I will measure tomorrow. I have a 16k and it's in a GMC 2500. I have an Access roll up cover that is only about an 1" to 1 1/2" above the top of the bed. I have no problems with anything hitting.


----------



## Wolfpackers (May 31, 2007)

My 18K Superglide (w/ superrails) is not in the truck right now, but measuring the components as close as I can and adding them up, I come to 16.5 inches to the highest point. With nothing attached to the hitch, it tilts and I measured to the highest point. I know there are a few others with the Superglide hitch. Maybe theirs is in the bed and they can respond also.

Brent

P.S. I'd call PullRite, they're very helpful and I'm sure they know the dimension for sure.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks guys, really appreciate it!

-CC


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

And the measurement is............................... 17" from bed of truck to highest part of hitch. Approx. 4" between cover and capture plate.

swanny


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

swanny said:


> And the measurement is............................... 17" from bed of truck to highest part of hitch. Approx. 4" between cover and capture plate.
> 
> swanny


Thanks Swanny!

-CC


----------

